# STOLEN - Blue Condor Cyclocross with disc brakes - STOLEN (London, UK -mod title edit



## markhr (May 5, 2005)

in or around the ACTON, LONDON, W3 area

please either send a pm or e-mail MARKHR at HOTMAIL dot COM if you see it


----------

